# Green and Jones For Balkman



## a_i_4_life (Dec 24, 2004)

http://www.fannation.com/truth_and_rumors/view/59878


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

*Re: Green and Jones For Balkman?*

Steal for Denver.

said NY would just waive green & jones. salary restrictions.

NY should not do it.


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

*Re: Green and Jones For Balkman?*

looks like it's Official.

basically Denver trades a 2nd round pick for Balkman. he's instantly going to be a fan favourite in Denver. now they have a forward who plays some real tough D & can block shots. if he can get any consistant playing time, he's a double-double threat @ SF, very good shot blocker for his size & position too.

more then replaces Najera.

STEAL

NY is ****** stupid


----------



## a_i_4_life (Dec 24, 2004)

*Re: Green and Jones For Balkman?*

great addition, i always had high hopes for green, but maybe not, i really thought he would see mins. last year when nuggets signed him, too bad


----------



## a_i_4_life (Dec 24, 2004)

*Re: Green and Jones For Balkman?*

sorry when they traded for him, not signed him


----------



## nets1fan102290 (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: Green and Jones For Balkman?*

he should make up for najera IMO plus in ny he didnt get playing time


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

*Re: Green and Jones For Balkman?*

id move melo to the 4 and let him and kleiza duke it out for the sf spot


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

*Re: Green and Jones For Balkman?*

Yea he makes up for the Najera loss so, good trade for Denver.


----------



## a_i_4_life (Dec 24, 2004)

*Re: Green and Jones For Balkman?*



nbanoitall said:


> id move melo to the 4 and let him and kleiza duke it out for the sf spot


yeah, i kinda agree with that, but the question is, can Melo play the 4?


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

*Re: Green and Jones For Balkman?*



a_i_4_life said:


> yeah, i kinda agree with that, but the question is, can Melo play the 4?


hes sure improved his rebounding- team USA better hope he can play the 4. besides guys like Diaw took on importance in the front court with the suns due to Amare's injuries.
you moved camby. ya got Nene and Kmart to hold down the 5. They got to try melo at the four


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

*Re: Green and Jones For Balkman?*

They don't have to do anything.
I'd love to see Melo at the 4...he's better there than at the 3, and Kleiza is a better 3 than Melo is.

However, KMart is NOT a center...he's a defensive PF, and that's solid. Nene will start at C with Steven Hunter and the Birdman getting some minutes at C. Probably Bird more than Hunter, though.

I'd like to see a lineup like this:
c-Birdman
pf-Nene
sf-Melo
sg-JR Smith
pg-AI

Smells like reefer and a lot of shots...but it'd be fun to watch.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

*Re: Green and Jones For Balkman?*



darth-horax said:


> They don't have to do anything.
> I'd love to see Melo at the 4...he's better there than at the 3, and Kleiza is a better 3 than Melo is.
> 
> However, KMart is NOT a center...he's a defensive PF, and that's solid. Nene will start at C with Steven Hunter and the Birdman getting some minutes at C. Probably Bird more than Hunter, though.
> ...


i dont think you can count on Nene or Steven Hunter next year- more so Nene. You just never no what you are going to get (obviously he is very talented). its a make shift lineup im suggesting. The only flying the Birdman has done the last few years is in his head. We will have to see what he can provide for us- I have no idea how good he will be anymore either.
i still expect AI to be shipped out soon


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

the problem with a iverson/JR/kleiza/melo/nene lineup is tat it is easily the worst defensive lineup maybe in the history of basketball. nene is solid as **** but the rest of them are throw up. and then when the reserves come in its a pure defensive lineup with no scoring? gay.

i like balkman but hes no najera. but hes cheap as ****, a slightly better defender, and more athletic.

we still wont win **** next year unless by some miracle nene stays healthy. its a shame our season depends on him.


----------



## Vermillion (Mar 23, 2004)

I love this signing, it would have been absolutely perfect if not for the fact that I like Bobby Jones, but that's not a problem if we get someone like Balkman in the process.

I've always felt that his ceiling is higher than people think it is, and he'll do really great in Denver.


----------

